# Htown's "brownlines" are hot!



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

The following was originally posted on the Texas Flyfishers Forum. If you missed them there well I hope you enjoy the following...

Since I haven't been able to cure my boat's "ethanolitus" down in POC yet I have been hitting the local "Brownlines" for some "green trout". Enjoy!

Flows are low right now drought and all!








Another hole further upstream.








Look for riprap and sand bars.








You'll find these.








...and some of these.








Just down stream from one of the concrete erosion barriers I found this hole.








Here's what is in it.








This one too!








Not a good picture but german carp don't fight worth a ****!








But This guy did.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Here's some more...

The first pics were from Saturday These are from Sunday morning.








This fish was spotted cruising along the bank before getting nailed.








Next cast.








How'd she get in here well she's a real keeper too! 9 months - Kymmie








Anyways Big Fish of the weekend! 4.0lbs.+








Here's another good spot.








He was in there.








Well they can't all be that big. But I had a blast, I guess fresh is OK - especially when it's less than mile from the house!
Thursday
Fished today with Marcos E. watching I caught at least fifteen bass in less than two hours. Called the shot on at least eight of the fish. they were where you'd think they were. Just throw a good cast and fish on. Marcos is tying up some new carp flies. He couldn't believe how many big carp are swimming within an easy cast away. Largest fish today was around 2 lbs. Marcos got pictures of it and so did I!
There's the flash of the strike!








Nice Fish...Yeah Baby! All of this just a few blocks from the house.








I can guarantee you Marcos will be back! Oh and by the way all of the fish caught in these Photos were caught on flies tied by TFF'ers. Thanks to Mike Arnold, Hunter Soape, and Robert Logan I'm having a blast! I will be doing this again and if anybody wants to join me give me a PM. I have already heard from Colorado aka The Slaming Kid he's ready to go. These bayous are very bike friendly.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

So Wormdrowner took me up on my offer to fish the local "Brownlines". I told him we'd be fishing at around 67' ASL and flows have slowed considerably since last weeks soaker. Wind was omindirectional at 15 to 20 mph so be ready. We weren't going to need any protective gear as the superfund boys have recently cleaned up the site. He brought this really sexy 7'-6" 3wt sage rod and some wacked out flies, I was using my BPS Loomis blank 5 wt armed with a super hot cortland reel and superfine Orvis line. We entered the first lease and immediately found lots of streamside activity.

Pool just below the first riffle.








I stood over Quigs left shoulder and had him work his fly slowly along a rock laden shoreline telling him to drop it right off that grass mat. Well he did and boom the first of many to come.








Next, he moved a few feet to the left making sure not to disturb the beautiful flora and he worked the inside corner of this small shopping cart reef where an eddy formed and boom!








A little further up stream I decided to take the lead and I found myself hooked up to this stud.








So after we each scored several more each we hopped in our vehicles and hit a local waterhole to quinch our thirst...remember I said we were 67' above sea level. Anyways I told Quigs that I had another hotspot I had taken one of our Clubs more illustrious local anglers to last week and wanted him to have the same thrill that Marcos had on the hard to access brownline. 
A view of the local.








Here's Quigs moving in looking for signs of movement.








Quigs made a perfect presentation to one of our most rare of species. NOTE: Use your Zoom to view this beauty!








As you can imagine this action went on for quite awhile. Quigs got a little winded and decided to sit back and watch the Master as I worked this other deep brownhole to perfection. five casts - five fish! What a day! We were hoping Slammin Adam would join us but his libido got the best of him and he stayed at home to comfort his lady friend. One day boy you will reach a higher Consciousness.
GOLDEN


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Well as you guys probably know by now I have hit the Mother Load on the White Oak. Did some explor'n last Sunday before the game and found some new deep BROWNholes full of critters. So looky here and ENJOY!
This is what I found early morning, nice little crossover bridge and deep hole below!








Here is my first of the day...a little chunk on a a little "green cookie".








I found this nice little riffle and there was a nice deep hole below it.








Ah...a shopping cart reef we all know what that means.








I picked this little guy off just behind the reef as you can see in the backround...bout a 40' cast too.








This one was just below where I took the previous picture! The fly I was using was dynamite on these bass.








So continuing up stream I see this corrugated pipe and just know that there is a large one under there.








...and there was but he got off before I could capture and photo. DARN!! but lookie here just over that sand dune another honey hole.








The riffle and eddy.








Fall colors were showing down on the Bayou. Real quiet and beautiful in a "toxic" way.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

continued...

So I know I'm going out of town for awhile and thought I'd get another short trip in before I go. So I drive to my nearest honey hole seen in above photos and I find this!Looking close at all the fishy stickers I'm guessing some HOTSPOTTER has "jumped my claim"! 








Upon further investigation I find this.









HMMM I know that guy. Hey YOU! The "WHO ME" look.








Well anyways he harmless, and I go about fishing. BOOM fish on...my bud musta miss this one.Close look at this 'lil fatty....not my fishing hotspoter!








HAHAHA I caught 'em and you didn't...look how fat must be eating crawfish or sump'n?








Hey BUD He's look'n at you!








So I go up behind this small riffle up stream and find this nice calm water covered with Riprap.








Three casts later. SUPRISE!








After taking the salad off!








Here's his little brother out of the same hole.









How you can go fishing without taking a camera is beyond me. Had another hook up or three before leaving. The wind was howling down in the "gorge" and casting was a little difficult but proved to be excellant practice though. Still need to figure the carp formula. I'll be working on that while I'm out of town. Thinking about using sponge rubber and weighted hook setup laced with some stink! Should return for the holidays. Give me a call and lets go fish'n.

Well that's all for now. Look me up if you're interested...my rates are very affordable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Red Soda, Fried Chicken, Biscuits and Gravy will get you a long way!
GOLDEN


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

WOW....quality fishin' in your own backyard! Before the drought, I had a little honey hole about 3 minutes from the house here in San Antonio...bone dry now. Shame too...several 5 lb fish in there. Looks like a TON of fun!


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

What bayou is this?


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

crw91383 said:


> What bayou is this?


In Houston, if it has water in it year round, try it.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

crw...you need to read a little closer, but Dave is right. I'm hitting the water again today before the next round of storms tomorrow. Watch for my next post. 

Hillcountrybasser...
I grew up fishing some of the small creeks in SA. especially the one that is over by Bob Conrads Golf Range...if that still exists.


----------



## TidalGuideCo (Oct 7, 2009)

Man, I used to fish that area a lot before Ike, and wandered why the fishing tapered off some. It's because some one else figured it out! Good for you, glad to see the big girl is still in there.


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

Glad that the flies from the conclave are out doing work. I had to go back through the pictures and identify the fly I tied.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

It was either this one 








Or this one 









and I am not sure. The top one had a rattle in it and the bottom one was probably more geared for saltwater. They both worked very well. I appreciate the flys ...now get busy and tie up some more. I still have your card I'll give you a call soon.


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

Those where the two I saw that looked like them. Missed the past couple of meetings, work called me out of state last week.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

HS ...Check your PM's


----------

